# does Thryro-gold or other OTC products work



## newyearforme (Sep 30, 2012)

I was reading on Stop the Madness they mention ********** and Thyro-gold as possible OTC products you can take (it says you may need to take more since it's OTC I guess). I KNOW I have hypothyroid based on all my symptoms and goiter (and family history), but dont yet have the lab work. My doctor wont see me for a week and he's not the best (but I dont have insurance so I'm stuck). I am just so incredibly miserable, I cannot wait a week. My goiter is twice as big as it was. Does anyone think these products could help in the meantime, until I hopefully get something else figured out? I'm so lost I dont know what else to do, I cry every day.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

If you have not had your labwork done yet, definitely avoid taking ANYTHING that could skew your labs!!! Have you had the labwork done yet?


----------



## newyearforme (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh yes the lab work is done. It's just going to be a week before the doctor sees me. I'm so miserable I wanted to see if there was something I could take to get relief. The stop-the-maddness site says these products are okay but I dont know enough to know for sure.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Okay...and I guess you can't get anywhere over the phone?

Honestly, I don't know enough about (or have any experience with) over-the-counter products to advocate for or against them. I'm innately biased against them, but I understand your desperation. One risk you run is, what if the doctor wants more tests? Could an OTC product change the result? (In theory, if it does what it claims to do, it would change lab results, would it not?)

I can understand that you're miserable...really I can. And unfortunately, even best-case scenario, if you end up being diagnosed hypo, it could still be weeks before you start to feel better on the meds. There's just not a quick fix, OTC or prescription, unfortunately.


----------



## newyearforme (Sep 30, 2012)

well thanks for your perspective.That's what I'm reading; that it will take some time for any medication to work. I had a dog that had an underactive thyroid and when I put him on the thyroid medicine, his coat got shiney in two days - it was incredible. I could tell when I had skipped a couple days by the shine in his coat. I guess humans aren't that receptive to it or something! 
I'm mostly concerned about how fast this goiter is growing; if they could put my mind at ease over that, I could hang in there. I just found out I'm going to be a grandmother and I want to make sure I am here to be there for my daughter and grandchild.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I, too, am biased against those OTC supplements, etc. I think until you get this all sorted out and have exhausted all your medical options, it's a risky little gamble to start messing with those.

I appreciate you are miserable...boy do I ever...had an extremely high TSH for over six weeks and it was miserable. But, keep in mind, this thyroid stuff takes a long time and patience is the key.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

newyearforme said:


> well thanks for your perspective.That's what I'm reading; that it will take some time for any medication to work. I had a dog that had an underactive thyroid and when I put him on the thyroid medicine, his coat got shiney in two days - it was incredible. I could tell when I had skipped a couple days by the shine in his coat. I guess humans aren't that receptive to it or something!
> I'm mostly concerned about how fast this goiter is growing; if they could put my mind at ease over that, I could hang in there. I just found out I'm going to be a grandmother and I want to make sure I am here to be there for my daughter and grandchild.


Hang on until you get your lab results. When you post them, we will need the ranges as well.

Many of us here can empathize deeply with what you are going through. I would advise against taking anything OTC.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I have nothing but bad things to say about OTC supplements.

If for no other reason, you should not take them because you have no idea how they will react to the drugs your doctor gives you. [You will have residual supplement in your system.]

Do yourself a favor and just hang tight until you see the doctor. Absolutely no sense in starting with complications from the get-go.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Dog had a shiny coat in two days? Could have been a lot of reasons for that. I wouldn't be too quick to credit the supplement or drug.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

newyearforme said:


> I was reading on Stop the Madness they mention ********** and Thyro-gold as possible OTC products you can take (it says you may need to take more since it's OTC I guess). I KNOW I have hypothyroid based on all my symptoms and goiter (and family history), but dont yet have the lab work. My doctor wont see me for a week and he's not the best (but I dont have insurance so I'm stuck). I am just so incredibly miserable, I cannot wait a week. My goiter is twice as big as it was. Does anyone think these products could help in the meantime, until I hopefully get something else figured out? I'm so lost I dont know what else to do, I cry every day.


If your goiter is growing, you seriously need an ultra-sound if you have not had one.

This may require juggling finances but it is something that should be a top priority.


----------



## 1kate1 (Oct 3, 2012)

As joplin1975 states, thyroid issues take a long time - I had a really hard time with feeling scared and desperate and then I found the book "How To Be Sick" by Toni Berhardt. It really helped me think in ways that allowed me to be patient. I am much calmer now as a result...Toni writes about how she went to Paris and got the flu - and eleven years later she still has it - and how she copes.


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

newyearforme said:


> I was reading on Stop the Madness they mention ********** and Thyro-gold as possible OTC products you can take (it says you may need to take more since it's OTC I guess). I KNOW I have hypothyroid based on all my symptoms and goiter (and family history), but dont yet have the lab work. My doctor wont see me for a week and he's not the best (but I dont have insurance so I'm stuck). I am just so incredibly miserable, I cannot wait a week. My goiter is twice as big as it was. Does anyone think these products could help in the meantime, until I hopefully get something else figured out? I'm so lost I dont know what else to do, I cry every day.


I won't take the OTC stuff anymore, but there are some proven thyroid meds that work and are comparable to armour such as natureTHROID,EFRA THYROID.S,etc. HoweveR most people who succomb to ordering their own meds do so b/c their endo won't prescribe anything based on the ole trusty TSH:rolleyes: I don't blame people who have lived with this for yrs and yrs without treatment. I would hold off until you get all of your results including your AB's, and then find an endo who is open to T3 and t4 meds together, IF that be your case.


----------

